# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Valores recomendables  de pH y CE para el cultivo de rosa

## Distribuidor HANNA Instruments

*Tipo de Suelo* 
El cultivo de rosa se desarrolla mejor en suelos orgánicos, que permitan retener la humedad y los nutrientes, la adaptabilidad hoy en día de variedades para zonas con microclimas específicos permite el desarrollo del cultivo en suelos arenosos, arcillosos, o incluso con el uso de sustratos (composta, turba etc.).  *El pH del suelo y contenido de sal* 
El cultivo tolera poco las condiciones de suelo ligeramente ácido, tolerando valores de pH que van desde 5.5  a un pH de 7.0.  En caso de que los valores fueran superiores a 7.0, lo recomendable es el uso de azufre o sulfato para lograr bajar el pH a los valores recomendados.  
En el caso de valores de pH por debajo de 5.5 el uso de cal agrícola fomenta el incremento significativo para ajustar los valores deseados.  *Medición de pH y CE* 
Los problemas de nutrición son la principal causa de una baja calidad en la producción de los cultivos. 
El monitoreo del pH y la CE, de medios de crecimientos, hablemos de suelo, sustratos, cultivos en hidroponía o combinación de ambos, nos da la posibilidad de corregir los problemas de nutrición y prevenir problemas que perjudiquen de forma considerable la calidad y cantidad en la producción del cultivo de la rosa. 
El pH de los sustratos afecta la disponibilidad de los nutrientes, especialmente los micro nutrientes. La CE es una medida de la concentración de sales disueltas en el sustrato y la solución del suelo, esta concentración proviene de la calidad de agua de riego y de la  concentración de fertilizantes en el sustrato. 
Es importante monitorear el pH y la CE periódicamente antes de que aparezcan problemas de nutrición. Los nutrientes se encuentran disponibles en rangos de pH de 5.4 a 6.2, sin embargo, cada variedad puede ser mas o menos tolerante a valores por arriba de los señalados. 
Como referencia en la tabla 1, aparece la disponibilidad de los nutrientes según el valor de pH. Esto nos da una idea de la disponibilidad de cada uno de ellos, entre más gruesa es la barra mayor es la disponibilidad.  *Tabla 1:* A continuación mostramos el requerimiento de nutrientes bajo invernaderos según los rangos de CE  para algunas especies de cultivos ornamentales.  *Programa de monitoreo* 
Para realizar el monitoreo es indispensable un equipo que nos permita medir ambos parámetros. Existen varios equipos de bolsillo o portátiles que permiten conocer de forma rápida y eficiente los valores de pH y CE, estos equipos tienen las especificaciones de equipos de laboratorio que permiten al usuario tener datos confiables y poder realizar las mediciones durante las etapas fenológicas del cultivo de rosa.  *Dónde Medir:*  *1.- Agua de Riego:* en el caso de producción en donde se utilicen algunos sistemas de riego, es indispensable conocer ambos valores (pH y CE) en la fuente de agua. El valor de alguna manera debe estar entre los rangos de pH de 5.0 a 5.5. Muchas de las fuentes acuícolas contienen valores de pH superiores a 7.0 por lo que el uso de aplicación de ácido sulfúrico, nítrico o fosfórico permite reducir considerablemente el pH del agua de riego, además de la aportación de nutrientes como lo es el Nitrógeno o el Fósforo. Para el caso de concentraciones altas de CE, una de las formas de evitar el incremento de las sales solubles es el uso de fertilizantes con bajo contenido de sales, en el mercado existen varias casas comerciales que fabrican específicamente fertilizantes solubles que permiten mantener los valores de CE en niveles que no perjudiquen el desarrollo del cultivo.  *2.- Agua de Riego + Fertilizante:* en una segunda etapa la medición debe realizarse en el gotero o sistema de riego, tomando una muestra de la solución nutritiva antes de que se incorpore al sustrato o suelo. Para ello es indispensable poner en un pequeño recipiente una muestra de solución y conocer los valores de pH y CE respectivamente. En esta etapa el valor recomendable de pH debe oscilar entre 6.0 y 6.5.  *3.- Solución de suelo:*  el uso de lisímetros  o percolados permite al productor obtener de forma eficiente una muestra de suelo, con la cual podrá monitorear el valor de pH y EC, esta última etapa es la más importante ya que los valores finales, deberán estar para pH entre 6.8 y 7.2 y para CE entre 2.5y 3.0 mS/cm.  *NOTA:* la importancia del monitoreo de pH y CE debe estar enfocada en función de las diferentes etapas fenológicas del cultivo de la rosa y valores nutricionales en cada una de ellas, le sugerimos referirse a literatura que permita conocer los valores óptimos.  
Equipos para monitoreo en campo:  *Equipo para medir pH y CE:*  HI98130 de HANNA Instruments permite el monitoreo de ambos parámetros en campo.   Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Artículo: ANA aplica valores de retribución económica por uso de agua en 2015 Artículo: Santa Rosa de Ocopa alista segundo Festival Gastronómico del Cuy COOPERATIVAS : PROCESO ELECTORAL  POR VALORES Y COMPETENCIAS DE DIRIGENTES Artículo: Mercado Alternativo de Valores despegará con empresa agrícola y ganadera

----------


## Enrique

Señores de Hanna, que procedimiento de dilución recomiendan realizar con una muestra de suelo, para que este lista para una medición con los instrumentos digitales que ustedes ofertan, y asi obtener valores reales de pH y CE.
Gracias por su cordial respuesta.
Enrique

----------

